
Human voice cloning using just a 5 second sample - tartoran
https://towardsdatascience.com/clone-a-voice-using-just-a-5-second-sample-with-the-help-of-ai-f8dc3cff606b
======
onemoresoop
Wow, this is very interesting:

[https://google.github.io/tacotron/publications/speaker_adapt...](https://google.github.io/tacotron/publications/speaker_adaptation/)

------
totetsu
loginless link [http://archive.fo/IZGsY](http://archive.fo/IZGsY)

